# Celle a combustibile



## Alec71

Buongiorno,

Continua la tortura. Secondo voi può andare o conviene ritoccarla un po'? 

 
Si tratta di celle a combustibile che al fine di produrre elettricità, vengono alimentate non da idrocarburi o idrogeno come succede per la configurazione classica, ma da acque reflue civili o substrati organici di scarto da processi produttivi. Per effettuare test è possibile utilizzare come microorganismi il semplice lievito di birra.

 
Il s’agit de cellules à combustible qui pour la production d’électricité ne sont pas alimentées avec des hydrocarbures ou de l’hydrogène selon la configuration classique/traditionnelle, mais par les eaux usées/d’égout domestiques et les substrats organiques des déchets résultant des procédés productifs. Pour exécuter les essais on peut utiliser des microorganismes comme la levure de bière.

 
Non ho più fantasia.... Grazie Alec


----------



## matoupaschat

Alec71 said:


> Buongiorno,
> 
> Continua la tortura. Secondo voi può andare o conviene ritoccarla un po'?
> 
> 
> Si tratta di celle a combustibile che al fine di produrre elettricità, vengono alimentate non da idrocarburi o idrogeno come succede per la configurazione classica, ma da acque reflue civili o substrati organici di scarto da processi produttivi. Per effettuare test è possibile utilizzare come microorganismi il semplice lievito di birra.
> 
> 
> Il s’agit de cellules piles à combustible qui pour (la production d’) produire de l'électricité ne sont pas alimentées avec des hydrocarbures ou de l’hydrogène selon la configuration classique/traditionnelle, mais par les des eaux usées/d’égout domestiques et les substrats organiques des déchets résultant des procédés productifs ou des résidus organiques résultant de processus de production. Pour exécuter les essais on peut utiliser des microorganismes comme la simple levure de bière.
> 
> 
> Non ho più fantasia.... Grazie Alec


 
Anche questa volta, è solo una proposta  .
E scusa il mio pignolismo latente (che non spesso riesco a nascondere)


----------



## Corsicum

La version de *matoupaschat* est très bien, proposition d’une variante qui n’est pas mieux avec des risques d’erreurs : 
_Il est question de piles à combustible qui pour produire de d’électricité ne sont pas alimentées avec des hydrocarbures ou de l’hydrogène selon le processus classique, mais avec des eaux usées ou de résidus organiques rejetés* par les chaînes de production._
_Pour procéder à des essais on peut utiliser des microorganismes comme la simple levure de bière._
 
* C’est peut être un pléonasme ?


----------



## Alec71

Stragrazieeeeeeeee.
Di questo manuale c'erano ste frasi che non mi convincevano molto e ho preferito chiedere un parere altrui.

_Résidus_ _organiques_ mi piace molto. Hai capito più tu  di me il senso.  
Per _piles_ devo invece confermare _cellules_... Perché sono un'altra cosa (sembra si ricarichino di continuo mentre le pile no)...

Secondo te _traitement_ non è meglio di _procéssus_ e _procédé_ (più generico)?


----------



## Alec71

Corsicum, je te bien remercie pour ta version étant sans doute plus comprehensible et claire de l'originale. Malheureusement je *dois* me conformer à l'Italien (je me réfère en particulier à _rejetés par les chaînes )_
__ 
Mais moi, Je préfère ton _procéder à des essais. _


----------



## Corsicum

Pour « _pile »_ voir :
_Entreprise commune Piles à combustible et Hydrogène (PCH) = ITC tecnologia celle a combustibile e a idrogeno (FCH) _
_http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?mode=dbl&lang=fr&lng1=fr,it&lng2=bg,cs,da,de,el,en,es,et,fi,fr,hu,it,lt,lv,mt,nl,pl,pt,ro,sk,sl,sv,&val=519650:cs&page=1&hwords=Celle+a+combustibile%7E_
 
Pour _« traitements_ » on dit en général _« traitements industriels_ »
 
« _Processus de production_ » proposé par *matoupachat* c’est très bien, ce sont les chaînes de production


----------



## Alec71

Merci.Merci.Merci.

Pour la question de la cellule je peux seulement vous proposer ça


----------



## matoupaschat

Vediamo :

"Pile à combustible" è il termine consacrato in francese comune (670.000 occorrenze Google contro 370.000 per "cellule à combustible", che non è altro che la traduzione diretta dall'inglese) . In gergo specializzato, non so . Diciamo che "cellule" fa più hi-tech e, dato che esiste, meglio usarlo .
_Traitement_ non ha senso se abbinato con _fabrication _o_ production_ . _Processus de fabrication_ può significare sia la semplice produzione, sia il metodo tecnico specifico usato . _Procédé de fabrication_, invece vale soltanto per quest'ultimo significato ... ad ogni modo, secondo me  .
Un saluto !


----------



## Alec71

C'est génial! Merci. Alec


----------

